# spreadsheet for all shiekos:



## j2048b (Mar 29, 2014)

here is a spreadsheet for all versions, and it also has max, volume calcs, sheiko's 29-40 as well as cms-ms prep 1-3 and comp along with misc prep and comp...enjoy!!

https://mega.co.nz/#!v8R3zJoA!Srv3jTOMtPZOx-T1EujASgKPQJxNY8myZW-C7n5RIcA


----------



## Dtownry (Mar 29, 2014)

Good stuff brother.  I have this but I am sure a lot of other do not.  Thanks for putting this up.


----------

